# Weird. Are the images loading slowly for you?



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 28, 2010)

The images seem to load slow for me. Maybe the server handling the files is having issues?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Oct 28, 2010)

Image loading is normal for me.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 30, 2010)

Weird, wonder what's up.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 30, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Weird, wonder what's up.


 
I have no clue, but sometimes the communication between me and the image server sometimes hiccuped. I noticed this mainly at my last house, not the current location.

I'll see if I can't poke Yak about it.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 30, 2010)

I get this too sometimes. It's pretty random. Like Summercat said, kind of like a "hiccup". It goes away pretty fast but it's odd.


----------



## Rufus (Oct 30, 2010)

It's loading fine for me, BTW Wolfox your art is amazing!


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 30, 2010)

Whenever this happens to me I usually find that blocking the ads fixes it. I thought they'd fixed those problems months ago though.


----------



## Kendrubbin (Oct 30, 2010)

Eh, I sometimes get a massive spike and everything just doesn't want to load, so blame it on that or stop downloading porn.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 31, 2010)

Liar said:


> I get this too sometimes. It's pretty random. Like Summercat said, kind of like a "hiccup". It goes away pretty fast but it's odd.


 
I'll try the blocking the ads thing... though I really want to support by letting the ads slide. Oh well.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 31, 2010)

Huh.

When the images are loading slowly, does your browser say "Waiting on.." and then a server?


----------



## Firehazard (Oct 31, 2010)

That's what's happening here.

EDIT: Seems to be mainly d.facdn.net that's doing it.


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Oct 31, 2010)

It's happening to me too. :C Loading image slowly and also the site went slow sometime.


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 31, 2010)

This have been going on for the last 3 hours


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 31, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Huh.
> 
> When the images are loading slowly, does your browser say "Waiting on.." and then a server?


 
Yes, that's happening with mine.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 31, 2010)

My images are loading slowly, too, and now I can't upload images; they're pitch black!


----------



## thoron (Oct 31, 2010)

Forget images, the whole site is loading slowly. I'm used to slow loading since I use an outdated browser, but this slower then usual. The site must be really busy tonight.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 31, 2010)

thoron said:


> Forget images, the whole site is loading slowly. I'm used to slow loading since I use an outdated browser, but this slower then usual. The site must be really busy tonight.


 
Must be all the Halloween style images. This site's fine, though.

Why don't you update/switch your browser?


----------



## thoron (Oct 31, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Must be all the Halloween style images. This site's fine, though.
> 
> Why don't you update/switch your browser?



Too lazy, at least I don't use IE6. Its more like thumbnails, avatars, preview images are what take forever to load.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Oct 31, 2010)

Images are loading slowly for me too.

Don't know whether this is just the server or if it's part of that dreaded November raid...


----------



## Shico (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes, imgaes are loading very slow as are thumbnails...and I am getting pissed.


----------



## Zephyrwolf324 (Oct 31, 2010)

*reads everyone's replies* Well, good to know i'm not alone in this... Wonder wha it cud be though? (Overload of images? busy servers? *shrugs* )


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks like i'm not the only one that has been having issues today with the slow imagies.


----------



## rednec0 (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks like its grinding to a halt at this point; I call shenanigans.


----------



## lafeel (Oct 31, 2010)

Having it right now myself, and for once it's not my net connection as the rest of the net is working fine..


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 31, 2010)

It's slowing down on my end...but I think it's just heavy traffic due to Halloween.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 31, 2010)

On my end, it's just DNS resolution that's taking a long time, but I'm experiencing that 'Net-wide.


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 31, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> On my end, it's just DNS resolution that's taking a long time, but I'm experiencing that 'Net-wide.


 
I am just getting that on the main site.


----------



## Bakensobek (Oct 31, 2010)

I gave up on checking it up today. Hopefully it will work better tomorrow.


----------



## lafeel (Oct 31, 2010)

Gotten even worse now, now the images completely refuse to load.


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 31, 2010)

It seems that the site has either crashed or there is a serious problem that needs to be looked into


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 31, 2010)

Great. Now the newer images won't either. Does anyone know what has happened (this time)?

*Edit:* Now it seems to be working alright now.


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 31, 2010)

Now I am getting "Server has timed out" messages and error 502s


----------



## Firehazard (Oct 31, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaaand now the whole site appears to be down. I'm getting Chrome's standard "site not found" error screen.

EVERYBODY LOOK FOR A WAY TO PIN THIS ON ALLAN


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 31, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaand now the whole site appears to be down. I'm getting Chrome's standard "site not found" error screen.
> 
> EVERYBODY LOOK FOR A WAY TO PIN THIS ON ALLAN


 
THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shikaro (Oct 31, 2010)

evryone is. i guess it was halloween's wizards who wanted the site to go down.
they used:
a large pan
grasshopper legs
sand from the pyramids
and a goat
fuse them together and you get a SUPER SLOW FA SERVICE YAY!


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 31, 2010)

Shikaro said:


> evryone is. i guess it was halloween's wizards who wanted the site to go down.
> they used:
> a large pan
> grasshopper legs
> ...


 
Why do I get the feeling that this is something from The Power Rangers?


----------



## Shikaro (Oct 31, 2010)

rita secretly did it to get rid of the power rangers once, in an episode that never appeared LOL.
joke.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 31, 2010)

It was for a bit but now it seems to be fine again.


----------



## Shikaro (Nov 1, 2010)

it loads images well, but only happens when the whole page manages to load, otherwise it will 502'ed or say rebooted connection.


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 1, 2010)

It seems that the site has recovered soemwhat


----------



## Firehazard (Nov 1, 2010)

Thumbnails are still incredibly slow, with "d" as the culprit.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 1, 2010)

it still is painfully slow for me  maybe FA ate too much halloween candy and now its stockach hurts^^
it should be good tomorrow again. by then it will have accepted its mistake, will swear never too eat that much candy again but still do it next year again, anyway


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 1, 2010)

The reason was a major harddrive failure in the RAID array. Techies are working on it to restore everything, but as you might imagine, having only half of a functional RAID somewhat hampers the transfer rate. ;-)


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 1, 2010)

WarMocK said:


> The reason was a major harddrive failure in the RAID array. Techies are working on it to restore everything, but as you might imagine, having only half of a functional RAID somewhat hampers the transfer rate. ;-)


 
ah i see! thanks^^
i hope that wont take too long, the site really is painfully slow right now XD


----------



## Bakensobek (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm not a computer genius, so this probably makes no sense to some, but... I'm wondering how they can rebuild the array *at the same time* people are uploading and adding stuff. Would make more sense to put the site in Read-only mode while the rebuilding is going on.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 1, 2010)

servers are built so that you can add stuff while it is still running^^ it should be fine. some servers can even change the system memory while its running!


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 1, 2010)

Bakensobek said:


> I'm not a computer genius, so this probably makes no sense to some, but... I'm wondering how they can rebuild the array *at the same time* people are uploading and adding stuff. Would make more sense to put the site in Read-only mode while the rebuilding is going on.


 
Redundant array of independent disks (RAID).  If it's set up with parity bits, and if that parity is distributed ("striped") across all the drives in the array, then the array can suffer the loss of an entire drive with no loss of data.  If the drives are hot-swap capable, then the array controller can rebuild the lost data/parity bits for the new drive from the remaining drives, and the array can stay online the entire time.  The operating system and applications managing the array's files remain none the wiser, except for the performance hit and hardware monitoring/managing utilities.  That seems to be the case here.


----------



## Bakensobek (Nov 2, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Redundant array of independent disks (RAID).  If it's set up with parity bits, and if that parity is distributed ("striped") across all the drives in the array, then the array can suffer the loss of an entire drive with no loss of data.  If the drives are hot-swap capable, then the array controller can rebuild the lost data/parity bits for the new drive from the remaining drives, and the array can stay online the entire time.  The operating system and applications managing the array's files remain none the wiser, except for the performance hit and hardware monitoring/managing utilities.  That seems to be the case here.


 
And some of that went "whoosh!" over my head -- not everyone is a tech geek. Anyway, I still think it would had been better to take the site down for a day or two to bring it back to a usable state rather than letting it drag for days in a nearly unusable state that it is now.


----------



## Firehazard (Nov 3, 2010)

It takes just as long to open a server, remove a hard drive, and put a new one in with it turned off as it does with it turned on. Probably longer, actually, since you have to take into account the time it takes to shut down and restart the OS.


----------

